# My new Gigantea Robusta Prolly the only 1 in CALI



## crashergs (Jun 15, 2006)

wheeewwwwwww.... beautiful specimen, voracious, out of the container she nabbed an adult mouse that I use for feeding my monitor.

Anywhere id like to show you guys what she looks like so here they are.

Cheeerrssss...


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Jun 15, 2006)

Wow!  Amazing looking specimen, I hope I can add one to my collection one day, nice pictures too.  Doesn't look like it will need to eat again for a while though.


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jun 15, 2006)

I have one... she`s laying underground for a month Probably molt
Beautiful specie But remember it`s not a S. gigantea! it`s a S. sp 'gigantea robusta'  

Greg


----------



## crashergs (Jun 15, 2006)

is yours male or female? im looking for a male since I know this one is  a female, the previous owner had seen it lay eggs and ate them immediatley after.

out here in u.s as you know it, there few and far between, and trying to get one is alot of researching and contacting people till someone says (i know someone who knows someone who knows something that has a robusta, ill tell him your inquiring)....


----------



## swatc1h (Jun 15, 2006)

ah crashergs Todd offered meh a suggestion price of my own it was a CB 2004 at 7'' and its neither sp but from peru i might be wrong, maybe you could get a companion for him/her....man thats like the third /fourth time ive seen some1 sell their Gigantea* Did you just get it!!!!


----------



## crashergs (Jun 15, 2006)

swatch where you viewing arachnoboards from lol, it shows your offline (nice exploit) 


whoa youve seen that many available? well its time for me to catch the wagon before it leaves lol... do you know any numbers or email addresses I can contact to try to get a male?

your in fontana right?


----------



## swatc1h (Jun 15, 2006)

just todd (today) and krazy8's and man chris's pede freaking a monster its half a g tho. i'd buy only if 5 were in my grasp, i cant deal with the fact of searching all over the place makes meh nuts


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jun 15, 2006)

I have no idea about sex 
and I live in Europe, You in USA, it`s quite far away

Greg


----------



## crashergs (Jun 15, 2006)

yeah it came in the mail today via USPS.... ill tell you, someone out there is definatley partying and eating at claim jumpers for the next 2 months while i keep this elusive giant hahaha

have you seen one in person? i was afraid to open box, and when i finally did 10 minutes later, im lile "wow, this is the infamous gigantea"

shes a healthy monster, nice n fat


----------



## swatc1h (Jun 15, 2006)

yeah im cross checking pix from SilentMercury


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jun 15, 2006)

I read in one caresheet that robusta is one of the most calm specie eek. My specimen it`s very languid, lazy and slowly 

Greg


----------



## crashergs (Jun 15, 2006)

**

you work for the FBI? :razz:


----------



## crashergs (Jun 15, 2006)

i think the tiger pedes are, you can grab them and they really refuse to bite you, they just stick their hind legs up and try to scitter away.


----------



## swatc1h (Jun 15, 2006)

yeah i shove a food infont of theirs face (picky tigers) i get the same reactions.....very reluctant to bite.


----------



## beetleman (Jun 15, 2006)

i also have 1 of each ssp.   they are both psyco the robusta very nasty,the Gigantea far beyond nasty:razz: everytime i open their plastic shoeboxes i have to be really careful,because they are always on the lookout when i open the tops to feed/water the robusta is around 8" the Gigantea is aound 10" and the good thing about them......their still growing sorry but i have no pics,no cam yet


----------



## swatc1h (Jun 15, 2006)

im surprise know1 hasnt proven to rasie them pedelings


----------



## swatc1h (Jun 15, 2006)

youve got your man now....a 50/50 split


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Jun 15, 2006)

Someone really needs to start a captive breeding project with these in the states, I would do it myself if I could get my hands on them.  There's definitely a lot of demand, based on how much people will pay for one.  Crazy that one of the most impressive centipedes around is almost extinct in the US pet trade.


----------



## SilentMercury (Jun 15, 2006)

Nice pede.


----------



## SilentMercury (Jun 15, 2006)

CopperInMyVeins said:
			
		

> Someone really needs to start a captive breeding project with these in the states, I would do it myself if I could get my hands on them.  There's definitely a lot of demand, based on how much people will pay for one.  Crazy that one of the most impressive centipedes around is almost extinct in the US pet trade.


I couldn't have said it better myself.  I hope in 10 years from now when I own a house I will be able to get another one, cuz damn I miss her already.


----------



## crashergs (Jun 15, 2006)

hehehehe... by the way ladies n gents it was silentmercury's gigantea, i tried to keep it discreet to protect silents identity, but didnt work 


like ive mentioned to silent, im searching for a male, it will devour my wallet, but hopefully i will get one that will mate and start making some babies. this will be the turn of the century in the pede world if we can some how get breeders in u.s.

Do I believe there will be an increased availabilty in scolo.gigas? yes! i definately do, but again these bad boys arent cheap and silent whacked me with a big fine, but none the less, she is worth every dime and penny you work for. 

Do I believe the prices will drop? probably not, until theres gigas between 300-100, then the cost/demand ratio will climb a bit, then start dropping . If I can get the female to have babies, the first batch of gigas would probably range from $90-120(babies).

We will see how it works out, but the breeding project begins as soon as I get a definate male and silent stated his was definately a female.


Cheers
mario


----------



## swatc1h (Jun 15, 2006)

total rip!!!!pwed. i wouldnt sell them more than $20 even if it hard to come by. man with 100 + babies you could sell 80%percent of them keep the rest and sell off your mother $$$$$$$ pwed


----------



## BigToach (Jun 15, 2006)

i saw one sell for 600 a coulple years back at the Anaheim show. At the time i had no idea what it was, i just thought it was a big cool looking  centipede. but hey at least its not gonna eat your wallet like one of thoes mutated morph ball pythons 15,000$ (complete B.S.) haha.

awesome pede.


----------



## crashergs (Jun 15, 2006)

15,000???? you must be kidding me, thats wicked ass down payment on a evo lancer or a subaru impreza sti.... shhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Jun 16, 2006)

crashergs said:
			
		

> If I can get the female to have babies, the first batch of gigas would probably range from $90-120(babies).
> 
> We will see how it works out, but the breeding project begins as soon as I get a definate male and silent stated his was definately a female.
> 
> ...


Once you get to that stage I'll definitely chip in for at least one, more adults are gonna be needed initially to really have a good gene pool for captive breeding.


----------



## MRL (Jun 16, 2006)

You're already selling it?.....?


----------



## Stylopidae (Jun 16, 2006)

I applaud your efforts at breeding these beautiful giants, but I think there is some research you should do. PM some of the more experienced pede keepers and they'll tell you that it's not as easy as finding a male and forgetting the rubbers.

Check this thread out.

Now, bear in mind that I'd like to see these bred in the states just as much or maybe even more than you. I'm also not trying to insult your intelligence, general knowledge or skill with pedes.

However, centipedes are pretty difficult to breed. They're generally solitary by nature and their trysts are often by chance.

They have a tendancy to attack each other, and the babies have a tendancy to completely devour the mother. Centipedes are also notoriously difficult to sex.

Those are just a few of the hurdles. Some more knowledgable people (than I) replied in the thread I mentioned and I am by no means a myriapod expert so please check that out.


----------



## Mister Internet (Jun 16, 2006)

MRL said:
			
		

> You're already selling it?.....?


http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=70011

Looks like it.  Just what the hobby needs, another "dealer". 

Seriously, crashergs, were you planning to flip it for $50 this whole time?  And if so, why bother?  At least promise us you'll hang on to it for a week or two to make sure it doesn't die from stress.  I wouldn't think shipping it twice in a week would be all that good for it.  But hey, what do I know...


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 16, 2006)

if you get a male and ever try to breed them i volunteer my services to help break them up if things get hectic 

i want to hold one of these so bad


----------



## crashergs (Jun 16, 2006)

i spoke to mr angeli over the phone last night, he said hes tried breeding giganteas as well as his buddies (in an idealistic enviroment where gigas live) and they just bit eachother...  he kind of made me think about it so I might have to cancel on the breeding if several people tried and have lost a giga, oh an i need the money 

HOWEVER, if caco decides to seperate two gigas combating eachother, then its a different story... If i dont find a giga within couple days time, im selling her.

:razz:


----------



## MRL (Jun 16, 2006)

Considering it took this long for the original seller to.. well.. sell it, good luck getting even more and profiting from it. Makes no sense specially after making a thread like this.


----------



## crashergs (Jun 16, 2006)

it doesnt matter, if someone buys him for 400.00 then good, if not then it doesnt matter, itll give me a reason to buy another one when the pomona reptile show comes along next month. it goes both ways, dont worry about it. oh damn i forgot to put it in the penny saver and the recycler, you reminded me! cheers.

buy it now and you will recieve a free subscription to time weekly and 1 month free of dvd rentals!!!


----------



## Stylopidae (Jun 16, 2006)

Just...I can't even...yeah. I'll have to reply later. They're probably gonna end up locking this.

:wall:


----------



## Mister Internet (Jun 16, 2006)

crashergs said:
			
		

> it doesnt matter, if someone buys him for 400.00 then good, if not then it doesnt matter, itll give me a reason to buy another one when the pomona reptile show comes along next month. it goes both ways, dont worry about it. oh damn i forgot to put it in the penny saver and the recycler, you reminded me! cheers.


You know what, I'm not even going to bother.  It's obvious you care more about what kind of money you can make with them, and you're certainly not the first one we've had here who though they were an expert in 6 months.

Have fun with your bugs... don't be surprised if people suddenly stop selling to you if you continue to advertise that you're a jobber.


----------



## SilentMercury (Jun 16, 2006)

I am not even going to begin to explain how bad I feel right now.:wall:   It looks like our friend crashhergs is a wolf in sheeps clothing.  I want to apologize to everyone who reads this and to all pede enthusiasts.  I am sorry I sold such a gem to an undeserving piece of (work).  At this point, I would have rather given her away to someone who actually cared for the well being of this specimen.  I feel like a complete a-hole now.  Now I know why you wanted to keep my identity a 'secret', because you would have a better chance of selling her for $2500 if people didn't know you bought her for $350.  I wish I can say more, but hey, I got dooped.  Let's all have a round of applause for crashergs.:clap:


----------



## Mister Internet (Jun 16, 2006)

SilentMercury said:
			
		

> I am not even going to begin to explain how bad I feel right now.:wall:   It looks like our friend crashhergs is a wolf in sheeps clothing.  I want to apologize to everyone who reads this and to all pede enthusiasts.  I am sorry I sold such a gem to an undeserving piece of (work).  At this point, I would have rather given her away to someone who actually cared for the well being of this specimen.  I feel like a complete a-hole now.  Now I know why you wanted to keep my identity a 'secret', because you would have a better chance of selling her for $2500 if people didn't know you bought her for $350.  I wish I can say more, but hey, I got dooped.  Let's all have a round of applause for crashergs.:clap:


Try not to take it too hard... people can be anything they want to be online, unfortunately.  Just take comfort in the fact that, while he technically didn't do anything wrong, his actions speak far louder than we can as to why what he did/is doing is not "right".  C'est la vie...


----------



## Stylopidae (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm not going to bother posting a long ramble about how people like you are everything that's wrong with the invert hobby, or how it's morally reprehensible to buy a rare species just to make a quick buck, or even bothering with the inevitable personal attacks from other jealous hobbiests on the boards who would be able to care for the thing and wouldn't DARE risk shipping it twice in two weeks because of the likliehood of death.

No...I'm counting on the other board members to do all that. They will, trust me. They love their bugs. They respect them. They don't view them as toys.

Instead, I'm just going to give you one heads up. I will never buy anything from you, nor will I ever sell anything to you.

I don't really expect you to get all choked up over this post, though. I doubt you will care much.

Don't really much care about your reply, either. You are the first person to have the distinct honor of being on my ignore list.


----------



## moricollins (Jun 16, 2006)

funny how his price is what 10X higher than he paid for it?


----------



## Brian S (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah whats up with that price?????? Over $2000 for a pede????? What have you been drinking LOL


----------



## BasementJungle (Jun 16, 2006)

$1,950.00, my final offer!


----------



## Canth (Jun 16, 2006)

BasementJungle said:
			
		

> $1,950.00, my final offer!


Are you serious?


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jun 16, 2006)

> for sale approx 10inch specimen (female) photos below : asking $2,580.00.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, THATS THE FUNNIEST THING I'VE SEEN ONLINE IN MY HOLE LIFE!!!! 

Nice try, wise boy!!!!

 phil.


----------



## Stylopidae (Jun 16, 2006)

moricollins said:
			
		

> funny how his price is what 10X higher than he paid for it?


Because he simply doesn't give a damn about the hobby, he is only motivated by greed.


----------



## Mister Internet (Jun 16, 2006)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> Because he simply doesn't give a damn about the hobby, he is only motivated by greed.


I think he's just yanking our chain.  Maybe he's a genius and this is scathing satire of the "hype" that pervades our community.  Maybe he's an idiot who sees dollar signs with legs every time he walks by his cages.  Whatever the case may be, if we stop giving him the attention he's desperately seeking, he'll go away... hopefully.  Or learn.  But usually, they just go away.


----------



## 236260 (Jun 16, 2006)

I might as well hijack this thread. As I expand my currently tiny collection of two centipedes, this species will be among the desired additions. Am I really going to be paying in the mid hundreds? I am seeking out some heros first, but that won't be the end.

It's going to be hard as hell to find too, isn't it? Excepting price gouging pede pirates, of course.


----------



## Stylopidae (Jun 16, 2006)

Mister Internet said:
			
		

> I think he's just yanking our chain.  Maybe he's a genius and this is scathing satire of the "hype" that pervades our community.  Maybe he's an idiot who sees dollar signs with legs every time he walks by his cages.  Whatever the case may be, if we stop giving him the attention he's desperately seeking, he'll go away... hopefully.  Or learn.  But usually, they just go away.


With all due respect Mr. I, I don't believe that the first option is what he's going for. The whole genius thing is doubtful. Sociopath, maybe, but not genius.

Either way he's going to be getting no more attention from me, as he is on my ignore list.

Not to mention I'm going to stop replying to this thread, having thrown my two cents in.


----------



## crashergs (Jun 16, 2006)

damn you guys are cynical, relax it was a joke? ha ha, joke. still want to buy her for 2500? ill drop it to 2399.99


----------



## edesign (Jun 16, 2006)

crashergs said:
			
		

> damn you guys are cynical, relax it was a joke? ha ha, joke. still want to buy her for 2500? ill drop it to 2399.99


nice try...nobody puts a FS ad up as a joke, it only causes people who read it initially to forever ignore it afterwards (and you know that species will get a lot of quick looks as it's not often for sale). Only an idiot would put up a FS ad for something they were trying to get rid of at a rediculous price...actually, I think an idiot is smarter than that


----------



## crashergs (Jun 16, 2006)

no a joke about the 2500.00 not the 400.00 

im serious about 400.00


----------



## MRL (Jun 17, 2006)

crashergs said:
			
		

> no a joke about the 2500.00 not the 400.00
> 
> im serious about 400.00


Who are you trying to kid.  It's pretty obvious why you changed the price to make it appear as a joke. It's pretty obvious what your initial intentions were. Now what I really don't understand is why you felt proud enough to brag about having this pede which is fine but I think it's just silly since you aren't even keeping it. Did you buy it just so you can have bragging rights for all of one day?

Have to comment on this, "oh damn i forgot to put it in the penny saver and the recycler, you reminded me", I laughed at that. As if $400 is not a lot of money.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jun 17, 2006)

Even for a gigantea... i've seen some go around for 250 Canadian dollars...


----------



## crashergs (Jun 17, 2006)

i planned on re-selling her the moment i got it, and a lil thought ran down my spinal cord and said to breed, but after speaking to reputable breeders of reptiles whom they which unsuccessfully bred giganteas (angeli's reptiles) i changed my mind.

so im selling her for 400.00? am I flipping it to get 50.00? bet your ass i am, its my centipede, I bought her out right from someone else.  I like how one reply creates a chain explosion with almost the same remarks and comments for the past 10 threads, its the same negativity, you didnt pay 350.00, its not your money you didnt have to work at my job to earn it. so enough with everyones lil cry baby attitude because it makes me laugh and giggle.

Its funny the people that have inputted their two cents in here and were one of those bashers, pmed me asking to lower the price to 375.00 and ship it overnight, if your really angry, stay up to your words and dont ask me to sell it to you, as YOU dont deserve it.


----------



## edesign (Jun 17, 2006)

so uhm...has it molted since you got it? Just trying to figure out why it's worth more now than when you got it. ;P Is it because it's been in your possession? Last I checked it's generally only celebrities that can raise the value of something because it was their's at one point...are you famous? :? I think a link to this thread should be embedded in the FS ad...just so people know they are being ripped off ;P I could see if it has molted and grown since you received it, the price increase could then be justified more...but flipping it to make more money, I don't think you'll be buying many pedes or anything from other forum members who have read this because it's obvious you're in it for the money rather than the personal interest. If you weren't, you'd sell it for the same price you paid...nothing gained, nothing lost.  

I wonder if I could post a FS ad and sell a link to this thread for 1 cent (with proceeds going to AB of course) and keep bumping/not bumping to have it hover around your FS ad :? Hmmm...


----------



## MRL (Jun 17, 2006)

crashergs said:
			
		

> i planned on re-selling her the moment i got it, and a lil thought ran down my spinal cord and said to breed, but after speaking to reputable breeders of reptiles whom they which unsuccessfully bred giganteas (angeli's reptiles) i changed my mind.
> 
> so im selling her for 400.00? am I flipping it to get 50.00? bet your ass i am, its my centipede, I bought her out right from someone else.  I like how one reply creates a chain explosion with almost the same remarks and comments for the past 10 threads, its the same negativity, you didnt pay 350.00, its not your money you didnt have to work at my job to earn it. so enough with everyones lil cry baby attitude because it makes me laugh and giggle.
> 
> Its funny the people that have inputted their two cents in here and were one of those bashers, pmed me asking to lower the price to 375.00 and ship it overnight, if your really angry, stay up to your words and dont ask me to sell it to you, as YOU dont deserve it.


Who are you calling a cry baby? I don't really care what you decide to sell it for nor do I care that you blew that much on something. You already knew they were hard to breed, your old posts prove this. I just find it hilarious that you needed to show off your new pede and make such a big deal about it breeding it only to offer it for sale that same day.

You are very inconsistent with your story. You just said now, you decided to sell it the moment you received it. In the same post you said you spoke to people afterward realizing the difficulty in breeding it then decided to sell it, despite the fact you already should have known this given you created a thread discussing this. Earlier you said if you didn't find any other potential mates, you will ultimately sell it despite offering it for sale already. Get your story straight will ya. 

PS: Becareful with your comments. I know if it were me offering 300+ for your stuff, I would not appreciate you calling me out.


----------



## crashergs (Jun 17, 2006)

dude just shut up, your making my eyes bleed. i didnt even read your whole reply because all i see is BLAH BLAH BLAH.

this thread is over


----------



## MRL (Jun 17, 2006)

Awwww, I feel bad now. I'm sorry.


----------



## edesign (Jun 17, 2006)

crashergs said:
			
		

> dude just shut up, your making my eyes bleed. i didnt even read your whole reply because all i see is BLAH BLAH BLAH.
> 
> this thread is over


lmao...shouldn't have opened your mouth in the first place then  I'll buy it for uh...$200, just to get it in good hands


----------



## moricollins (Jun 17, 2006)

oh, don't feel like bragging anymore that you have this "rare" centipede, whilst being in the middle of selling it?

I feel sorry for you, truly I do


----------



## crashergs (Jun 17, 2006)

back to selling mode: 375.00 no lower


----------



## Mister Internet (Jun 18, 2006)

Crash, I am glad you continued to post in this thread.  Rather than persisting, obscured, amid a cloud of seemingly shady business dealings, any doubt as to what you truly are, and how you truly feel about these animals and what's best for THEM is long since dispelled.  Thank you for saving me and everyone else here, at least those of us who actually do eveything we can to avoid practices that would endanger the health of our animals, the trouble of pointing it out. While there is certainly nothing black & white WRONG with what you're doing, it is certianly ignorant at best and unethical at worst.  I do wish you luck in completing your first and last sale here. *I* wouldn't buy a squirt gun from you if my underwear were on fire.


----------

